# JTable letzte Zeile in Fett schrift?



## ex2j (18. Mai 2008)

Hey wie krieg ichs ganz simple hin das ich in n JTable die letzte Zeile in Fettbuchstaben geschrieben bekomme?


----------



## Marco13 (18. Mai 2008)

Eigenen CellRenderer schreiben
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html#renderer


----------



## ex2j (18. Mai 2008)

Hat da wer n kleines übersichtliches Beispiel für?


----------



## André Uhres (18. Mai 2008)

```
table = new JTable() {
    public Component prepareRenderer(TableCellRenderer renderer, int row, int column) {
        JLabel c = (JLabel) super.prepareRenderer(renderer, row, column);
        if(row == getRowCount() - 1){
            c.setFont(c.getFont().deriveFont(Font.BOLD));
        }
        return c;
    }
};
```


----------

